# The Wrecker, Clive Cussler book review



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I picked up Clive Cussler's new book called_ The Wrecker_ yesterday. If any of you guys read_ The Chase_, this book picks up where that book left off. It is set in the west in 1907 and involves a lot of trains. Cussler's story centers on a series of seemingly disconnected train wrecks and is a murder/mystery/action adventure kind of book. That's why I am already half way through it! 

Check it out:

http://www.cusslerbooks.com/

Just released on Wednesday!

Mark


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have THE CHASE on CD as a Audio Book. It was a great story. I hope the put THE WRECKER on CD too.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just ordered it as a audio book form Amazon.com


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mark, he is 1 of my many favorite Authors, I have not read to many of his ones without Dirk Pitt, love those, I will have to check these other ones out.

Tom h


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

If I had to choose Clive Cusslers best novel it would be really hard to do,but I think I would have to choose The Chase.I was one I could not put down.So I am really looking foreward to reading The Wreaker.
Fred


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I read "The Chase" and loved it and I received "The Wrecker" last week. I haven't had a chance to start reading it yet since we were replacing our old furnace and AC last week. I've been looking forward to reading it and will start this week.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks for the "heads-up" on this one, Mark! *







I'm a big fan of Cussler's books myself.







I'll probably check our public library for it first







, then check for it on sale. Don't know if you've read his non-fiction *"Sea Hunters" & "Sea Hunter's II", *in which he describes some of his *real-life searches *for marine wrecks (& a couple of missing or sunken trains as well - including one which he finally determined to be an *insurance scam! *







), but his most valuable contribution to undersea archeology had to be the discovery of the *wreck of the Confederate submarine CSS "Hunley" *







a few years back. (The Hunley wreck has since been raised - with the crew's remains still inside - & they've been reburied with full military honors. The sub has been extensively analyzed, & is undergoing a several-year process of preservation for eventual museum display.







). Here's the link to the "Friends of the Hunley" website, with extensive information about the Hunley's recvoery & preservation: Friends of the Hunley .









*Tom*


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I hadn't gotten around to The Chase but I will now! This new one, The Wrecker, sounds as if it is just as good as all his others! (How'd I miss _two_ Cussler books about trains?)


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mark,

I had not heard about The Wrecker but I will now look for it.

I had watched one of Cussler's movies just a few days ago. I forgot the title but it was about a Confederate Ironclad in Africa.

Thanks for the heads up.

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,

It is a fast read, especially considering the subject! I should check out some of his other works...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for he heads up, my favorite Santa's helper let it slip that she found the audio version of The Wrecker today while we were at Costco.... 
Now I have to be Good???? Til when???? Oh my..... 

and I ask that nobody leaks the contents.... for a month... 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The first one of his books I read was RAISE THE TITANIC. I think I have read everything he has written since. My copy on CD is on it's way from Amazon


----------



## ShayCrazy (Dec 27, 2007)

I read 1/2 that book last night! Cant put it down! I loved the Chase and this one is just as good. All of his books are good reads but these two have been great!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I read a view of his books,each of them is incredible action based on some historical (i said some historical)back ground, Inka Gold did me in,since i read this book going to a museum makes you think twice about real original antik or just a copy!!! 

Manfred Diel Inka Gold/the chase/raise of the titanic/sceleton coast/sacret stone/serpent/white death/flood tide/fireice/deep six/golden buddha/the sea hunters /blue gold cyclops/iceberg/sahara/schock wave/treasure/usw


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

John,sorry to be a spoilsport but there is a train in the story! 
Seriously, a good read though. 
Regards 
David


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

David, 
I saw the book's cover and asked if she understood why I might want that book, she looked and had an Ah hah! moment... 

I didn't know that she had found the audio version.... 

I'm surprised that nobody mentioned my nickname here in relationship to the book's title... I'm not a train wrecker! lol My favorite abandoned mine close by is the Total Wreck (a description of the ore bearing rock ledge)... My RR is covered with mine tailings, brought home 4- 5 gal buckets of rocks again last Thursday.... 

"sorry to be a spoilsport" ??? Naw I think you liked it! lol 

Regards, 
John


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

"I had watched one of Cussler's movies just a few days ago. I forgot the title but it was about a Confederate Ironclad in Africa."

I believe that was "Sahara".

John


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Raise the Titanic is still one of my all time books, because it has to do with real history, and he makes history come alive, even with his other books, he weaves true things in the story lines, kinda makes you think about it more. I did read his other books about him using his own money to look for those confederate and union ships, all the battles he described, just good stuff. I am a big fan of his.

tom h


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

In the early 1970's I was living at Columbine Lake , Colorado outside of Grand Lake , Colorado. One afternoon a gentlemen shows up at the door and has a book in his hand. It was a copy of " Mediterranean Caper " and he said that the book was for my father . I didn't know who he was , and he didn't introduce himself to me as he said he was in kind of a hurry. I later found out the gentlemen was Mr. Clive Cussler himself. He owned property nearby and had met me father and wanted him to have the book. If I had only known then I would have had him autograph it. I have been a fan ever since. 

All of his books have been a great read. 

Charles M SA # 74


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Night Probe has a train in it also.....He also wrote Vixen 03 Deep Six. Treasure. Pacific Vortex. 

Here is a link to some of the books he has written 

http://www.booksamillion.com/search...ad=BNGAUTH


----------

